

Create a Sleek web2.0 website - crappypixel
http://crappypixel.com/create-a-sleek-web2-0-website
In this tutorial you will learn how to design a sleek web2.0 website from scratch in Photoshop.
======
jaddison
I realise that PhotoShop is all the rage in web design and the de facto
standard tool in which to bring creativity to the web... but I'd love to see a
good tutorial using some open source tools. Is this even possible?

~~~
crappypixel
Hey jaddison,

Yes sure it is! :) I`ll promise to add a GIMP tutorial next week, but I`m
running out of ideas on what it should be based off. If you have any ideas,
feel free to use Crappy Pixel`s contact section and let me know.

Regards, Chris - CrappyPixel Admin

